# K2 Uprise or Flow NXT-FSE for SL 151



## MARider (Feb 21, 2011)

*Love my M9s*

I am running M9s on my 161 SL and love them. Like all Flows, you really need to give them a full day or two to get used to them. They are just different. Different but great. I would stick with mine even if they did not have the quick in/quick out. I do switch to my old P1s on big powder days (few and far between here in NE).


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The FSE's are pretty stiff. You'll probably just be fine with M11's or AT's.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, I really wanted the SE version of the flows though, unless its not that big of a deal?

The NXT-ATSE is an option. Even though looks aren't everything, I can't dig the different color bindings :laugh:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, found some M9's for a really good price. It seems that the SE vs regular versions aren't that much different. The SE's have the tool less ratchet on the inside ... but you still have to set it up to the right punchout. I think I may jump on the M9


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Hmm, found some M9's for a really good price. It seems that the SE vs regular versions aren't that much different. The SE's have the tool less ratchet on the inside ... but you still have to set it up to the right punchout. I think I may jump on the M9


It is a really good binding. You'll like.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the K2 Autouprises and I'd say they're pretty good. Once you get the binding set up with the toe strap, it's a pretty tight fit (and a nice system overall). I also like the feel of the Uprises, definitely enough support for whenever you decide to bomb a run, but not nearly stiff enough to not be fun anymore.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah, Leo has stated he loves the Uprises, and several other people as well. That's why I was considering it vs. the flows. But I've got to try the flows for the comfort. I'm not doing anything so extreme I need that last incremental edge, so if comfort is good (I live a bit from the mountain so when I go, it's from 8-4/6pm)


----------



## NJzFinestG (Feb 28, 2011)

leo has the nxt at too i blieve n loves them as well


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yup! I've been a Flow user for 6 years. I currently own the NXT-FSE. I also love the SE versions and I will never buy a non SE version from this point on. The tooless adjustment really helps me set up quicker. When I had the four ratchet versions, I would get all OCD and make sure both sides click down the same amount of ladder teeth. Then if I shared my bindings or got new boots, I'd have to do it all over again. That's just my OCD though. I'm sure most of you could care less about that as long as the cap fits right.

I use my Flows for demo days and have to share them with whoever is riding with me. So much quicker thanks to the tooless adjustments on the inner two ladders. We can basically strap in like any other binding and make adjustments on the fly.

I'm currently trying to sell my FSE bindings. Not because I hate Flow now, but because I have grown to love canted footbeds. I recently widened my stance and found that canted footbeds greatly reduce soreness in the bottom of my feet and is easier on the knees. However, the trade-off has been pressure points from traditional straps. I really wish Flow would do canted footbeds. Nothing would ever compare in comfort if they did that.

Another huge benefit of Flow bindings is the edge to edge response. You actually get increased edge response with Flows. The downside of Flows is that you lose a little longitudinal (fore and aft) response. Not enough to really affect you though.

If you have a wide stance, bindings with canted footbeds will be easier on the knees. If you have a normal stance, Flows will be more comfortable for the feet.

I like the K2 Auto Uprise and Ever bindings. They are well made bindings and with proper adjustments, are quicker than traditional bindings. They also have harshmellow and canted footbeds which is a big plus. Harshmellow is a dampening material that K2 uses on their boards and boots too. Great tech.

BTW, the M9 comes in an SE version as well.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

jdang307 said:


> Ok, I need some bindings asap. Got the board, no bindings, and may be going to Mammoth in a couple weeks. I have 7.5 Kaiju boots, 151 NS SL. I'm mostly freeriding now, because I'm trying to learn, but want to do some ground tricks, some small jumps (too old to do big ones). Don't see myself being a park rat, but will go in there as I progress just to mess around.
> 
> I know there is quite the price difference, so price is a consideration. if the flow is that much better, I'll spend the money, if not, then saving that money is good too (wedding to pay for soon).
> 
> ...


you should look at the K2 cinch CTX too..great binding.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

pawlo said:


> you should look at the K2 cinch CTX too..great binding.


 I definitely am starting to.



Leo said:


> Yup! I've been a Flow user for 6 years. I currently own the NXT-FSE. I also love the SE versions and I will never buy a non SE version from this point on. The tooless adjustment really helps me set up quicker. When I had the four ratchet versions, I would get all OCD and make sure both sides click down the same amount of ladder teeth. Then if I shared my bindings or got new boots, I'd have to do it all over again. That's just my OCD though. I'm sure most of you could care less about that as long as the cap fits right.
> 
> I use my Flows for demo days and have to share them with whoever is riding with me. So much quicker thanks to the tooless adjustments on the inner two ladders. We can basically strap in like any other binding and make adjustments on the fly.
> 
> ...


Well I had my mind all set, wake up read this and I'm confused all over again! Thanks Leo!

I think it's down to the M9 vs. the K2 Uprise which just dropped in price so they're the same. i don't have a wide stance now because of how tired it made me. But I think widening it may help with pressing/butters? Does it?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I widened my stance for more stability. It does make my presses higher as well. I mainly like the stability though when I hit jumps.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Leo said:


> I'm currently trying to sell my FSE bindings.


I'm currently looking...but not finding.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

gauntlet09 said:


> I'm currently looking...but not finding.


Here you go:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bu...t/37549-fs-burton-boots-turbo-dream-more.html


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

My vote is the Uprise. I have a SL with the Auto Uprise binding and I let a buddy take it for a ride the other day to try it since I was on my pow board anyway and I cant seem to get it back. His opinion is a lot like mine. Super comfy do absolutely anything setup.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

That's exactly what I'm going to put on them, about to order now ...


----------

